
Ask HN: Googledrive.com showing up in my torrent's peer list? - sjnair96
How is googledrive.com showing up as a peer in my torrent&#x27;s peer list ??<p>Here&#x27;s a screenshot I&#x27;ve taken - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;j8yYOqq<p>UPDATE: Looks like it&#x27;s been solved. Apparently http seed are a thing.
Here you can see the seed specified in the torrent properties - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;MXF2yfA
======
sjnair96
It might be worth noting that the client says "UploadServer". Wonder how this
was accomplished.

------
shritesh
Looks like a HTTP seed

~~~
sjnair96
Thanks! Had a hunch it was something like that. Like this right
[http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/what-are-web-seeds-
bittorrent....](http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/what-are-web-seeds-
bittorrent.html) ?? Seems cool. Wish I'd known this earlier. However it looks
like an abuse of the service.

